

Windows Phone Crosses 20,000 apps - kenjackson
http://www.wpcentral.com/windows-phone-marketplace-hits-20-000-apps

======
rbanffy
If developing the app doesn't cost much, having a port of your Android or
iPhone app ready for when (and if) WP7 users arrive is a smart move. I am not
surprised.

